# General > AquaTalk >  Fish shops near Sengkang

## AquaObsession

Hi guys, 

Any reputable fish shops near Sengkang (Bakau) area. I just move to that location, and the nearest fish shops seems to be near Serangoon MRT.

Those of you who stay there, where do you get your fish stuff?

Regards
Christophe

----------


## Anthen

The nearest is either tampines, yishun 618 or serangoon.. there is one fish shop inside the riverale plaza but the price of the products or fishes can be up to 2x or 3x more.. not recommended..

----------


## Aquaculture

You may try the fish farms located at either Pasir Ris or Jalan Kayu. There is also a particular lfs located at Tampines (near TPJC) forgot the blk or name. Runs by this young chap, Jacky. the shop has got quite a respectable range. He's also quite knowledgable and won't mind sharing. Especially to noobs like me...

Cheers  :Grin:

----------


## mmramos

I also live in Sengkang - Kangkar area. I always go to Seaview at Jalan Kayu..very good service and healthy fishes. around 10 minutes by bike. There is also a small fish shop at the market in Rivervale Plaza but I don't find the fish there very healthy.

----------


## AquaObsession

thank you. I will try the seletar farmway. Will see what else is there. 

I could not find the shop at rivervale plaza. Went down two times to search for it. Nevermind, will try again later!

Will try Seaview later!  :Smile:

----------


## mmramos

the one in rivervale plaza is behind at the fish/pork/etc market.. near the loading area for newly arrived goods.

----------


## sheng

Below are the LFS near to you :

CICHLID FOREVER (CF)
1024 Upper Serangoon Road, Singapore 534762

NEO KIM SUEY AQUARIUM
Blk 211, Hougang Street 21, #01-299, Singapore
Tel: 6288-1820

FAR EAST AQUATIC
23 Simon Road, Singapore 545909
Tel : 6383-3733

SEA VIEW AQUARIUM (S) PTE LTD aka NANYANG
2 Seletar West Farmway 2, Singapore 798098
Tel: 6484-1365/7

AQUA STAR TRADING aka 'Y934'
Blk 934 Yishun Central 1, #01-51/53/55, Singapore 760934
Tel: 6759-3400

GO NATURE
Blk 932, Yishun Central 1, #01-91, Singapore
Tel: 6754-3912

THAT AQUARIUM aka 'Y618'
Block 618, Yishun Ring Road, #01-3236, Singapore 760618
Tel: 6758-5488, 6758-1233

SAN AQUATIC
9 Rochdale Road, Singapore
(off Upper Paya Lebar Road)
Tel: 6243 3564

----------


## Ivan

There are a couple more "small" LFS around Rivervale area too.

(1) At Level 1 Rivervale Mall (same row as Cheers)

(2) Punggol Plaza Basement 1 (wet market).

----------


## chin

> You may try the fish farms located at either Pasir Ris or Jalan Kayu. There is also a particular lfs located at Tampines (near TPJC) forgot the blk or name. Runs by this young chap, Jacky. the shop has got quite a respectable range. He's also quite knowledgable and won't mind sharing. Especially to noobs like me...
> 
> Cheers


I've been to the shop that you had mentioned... Yes, this Jacky guy, not only very friendly and knowledgeble, but he'll also share tips willingly. To top that off, Jacky also gives discounts to regulars. Certainly a chap that I would really want to recommend to AQ members.

----------


## Aquaculture

Glad that I've shared with you a good contact...  :Grin:

----------

